# hey



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it possible to order online driftwood, roots, rocks from the amazon?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes there are many places to order stuff like that just search with google and find a site you like. also try the classifieds forum here. i know there are a lot of good pieces up for grabs in there.


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

AS fan said:


> yes there are many places to order stuff like that just search with google and find a site you like. also try the classifieds forum here. i know there are a lot of good pieces up for grabs in there.


I have looked, I cant find any from the amazon.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

pablo13zero said:


> yes there are many places to order stuff like that just search with google and find a site you like. also try the classifieds forum here. i know there are a lot of good pieces up for grabs in there.


I have looked, I cant find any from the amazon.
[/quote]

Why pay more just because it is from the Amazon it is all the same for the most part. Just dried wood


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

pm maknwar (sp?) im pretty sure he runs a plant business and i think he may get driftwood in now. if he doesnt have any im sure he will point you in the right direction.


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks guys, I just want to try and keep things true to the Amazon region.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Maknwar...if the gossip is true hook a sista up too


----------



## pablo13zero (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah! i would pay extra (reasonable) if it comes from the amazon, I think its worth it.


----------

